# Ordered my Seeds and .....



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 24, 2007)

I ordered though Dr Chronic, which I suppose is a reseller for
Nirvana.  Beause I got all Nirvana strains.

I got 10 packs of :

ICE
BLUEBERRY
WHITE RHINO

Im so excited, hope they get to me.

Any tip/advise/insight on any of these strains wiill be appreciated.

This will be my first "Official grow"
Will be organic using digital 600w MH/HPS
and Foxfarm soil and nutes.

PS.
IF the seeds, get intercepted by customs, and I never recieved it.
I can dispute the charge on my credit card, can't I??
Hopefully won't have to.:hairpull:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 24, 2007)

I've got the bm and wr. I'm groing bm right now. I grew 1 bean out of the wr and it was a male. Oh, well I have 9 more so hopefully i'll get some girls.





> IF the seeds, get intercepted by customs, and I never recieved it.
> I can dispute the charge on my credit card, can't I??
> Hopefully won't have to.


You could but the doc isn't responsible for confiscated orders so I don't know how that would play itself out. I wouldn't.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2007)

Haha why dispute?  You want your cc company knowing you were buying mj seeds???????


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 25, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Haha why dispute? You want your cc company knowing you were buying mj seeds???????


 
You do have a point.

not that it would even matter.

DOES anyone know where I can find some LOW RIDER SEEDS??

everywhere is sold out..


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

www.sacredseeds.com... if you live anywhere near Toronto.


----------



## Draston (Jun 25, 2007)

Why did you use your credit card? F that! I sent dr chronic USD in an envelope .


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 25, 2007)

Over here, it is legal to buy marijuana seeds as long as you don't grow them. You can legally buy them as souvenirs so credit card is no problems


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got a blueberry clone and that baby is rank!!  The smell is so strong, I hope youve got some sort of odor control.  I think my next grow will be the rhino.  You should start a journal, id like to see how the rhino grows.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Excellent strain choices. White Rhino is probably the best I've ever smoked. I wanna grow WR and Ice.


----------

